# Australian moving back, bringing U.S. husband



## Belinda2 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am an Australian citizen, last time I was there was 25 years ago and I was 3.
I have no connections there but I am going to move back and I will bring my u.s. husband of 9 years. 
So I am guessing that my husband will need a visa but I will not, since I have my Australian passport. 
Do you guys think there will be any problems with him moving with me?
I am assuming that we do not need a skilled visa or a sponsorship for him. That he can just tag along with me.

Love this forum, it is just soo fun to read whats being talked about.

Thanks
B


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Belinda2,

Welcome to the forum. 

I believe your husband will need a spouse visa. A friend of mine did this in the UK when she headed back to Oz and took her French husband back with her. If you look at the links in the 'PLEASE READ....' post that will take you to the immigration website and you can find the visa type there. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Belinda2 said:


> I am an Australian citizen, last time I was there was 25 years ago and I was 3.
> I have no connections there but I am going to move back and I will bring my u.s. husband of 9 years.
> So I am guessing that my husband will need a visa but I will not, since I have my Australian passport.
> Do you guys think there will be any problems with him moving with me?
> ...


Hi there,

Your husband shouldn't have any problems at all....as Karen said he'll need to apply for a spouse visa Spouse Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

Welcome to the forum BTW!

Dolly


----------



## flyingfree (Aug 6, 2008)

To my experience in other countries it is not a problem if you are married. Sounds like an exciting move!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

flyingfree said:


> To my experience in other countries it is not a problem if you are married. Sounds like an exciting move!


In Australia you don't have to be married since you can come in as a couple if you can prove that you are in a long term relationship (I think over 6 or 12 months).


----------



## jacque (Apr 29, 2008)

Belinda2 said:


> I am an Australian citizen, last time I was there was 25 years ago and I was 3.
> I have no connections there but I am going to move back and I will bring my u.s. husband of 9 years.
> So I am guessing that my husband will need a visa but I will not, since I have my Australian passport.
> Do you guys think there will be any problems with him moving with me?
> ...


HI Belinda,

I currently live in the USA - in Miami beach actually and in one month my husband and I will be moving to sydney - I have not lived in Australia for 18 years so very nervous and I know our lifestyle will be completely different....I am scared, anxious but also happy and excited about this. Oh mu husband is from Cuba but we met here in Miami. Where in the States have you been living? Where in Oz are you relocating to? I think my husband will adjust fairly quickly - although english is definitely not his first language and I am worried that the adjustment will be bigger for me......

It is extremely simple and easy to get him a spouse visa - the embassies here in the US are SO nice - especially after 7 1/2 years here dealing with US immigration as a foreigner and I actually only received my green card one month ago. The aussies are so "user friendly" with the visa process and he will automatically get a spouse visa and then after 4 years if he wants it he can become an Aussie Citizen.

Would love to talk further to you
Jacque


----------



## Belinda2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Jacque

How exciting that everything is ready for you to move. I am sure you will love it. It is allways fun to explore a new place with your husband.

It will be either Perth or Darwin. Yes I know they are two very different places but that is actually why I am having a hard time to choose. 
I do like the looks of the university better in Perth and it seems to be closer to the downtown area.
Darwin seems so very nice though and smaller. I guess I will have to visit both places before I can decide.

I am glad to hear that you did not have any problems getting your husband a visa.

It seems like it took you an extremely long time to get your green card in the us. I have been here for eight years now and I got mine four years ago. But I have been married to an american for those eight years. I am sure it made things go faster.


----------

